# Buddy no effect on 400mg tren



## nby (May 11, 2012)

So my buddy is cutting on 200mg test E 400mg tren A and he's not seeing much effect nor sides.
This is his first run on tren, started at 300mg and is now on 400mg, in the end of his 2nd week.

I've never used tren so I can't help him, is it too early to judge? The brand is local and has no known fakes. 
As said he has 0 sides, perhaps some increased aggression but he has a short temper anyway. 
No increased strength, although he is on a -500 calorie deficit. No increased vascularity/hardness/libido??

Chances are his gear bunk or should he wait a little longer?


----------



## colochine (May 11, 2012)

Bunk.


----------



## nby (May 11, 2012)

Thought so....


----------



## TGB1987 (May 11, 2012)

Tren E will take a little more time to reach peak.  I would say that it is still to early to tell.  He should start to really notice a difference in the 4th week.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 11, 2012)

Tren E is an enanthate ester! When do you really start to feel Test E kick in??? Week 3-4. An Enanthate ester is not gonna hit you like an Acetate ester as well...


----------



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

end of 2 weeks on 400 tren a and no effects yet? whats his stats and bf%?


----------



## colochine (May 11, 2012)

Tren A not E correct?


----------



## malfeasance (May 11, 2012)

nby said:


> 400mg tren A and he's not seeing much effect nor sides.


A is for acetate


----------



## jadean (May 11, 2012)

Probably bunk but id give it one more week. Maybe tell him to bump it up. Some people are more tolerant to certain drugs than others. We need stats brother because size and previous aas experience could play a role as well.


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2012)

nby said:


> So my buddy is cutting on 200mg test E 400mg tren A and he's not seeing much effect nor sides.
> This is his first run on tren, started at 300mg and is now on 400mg, in the end of his 2nd week.
> 
> I've never used tren so I can't help him, is it too early to judge? The brand is local and has no known fakes.
> ...



dude its end of second week and he is worried?
give it a few weeks, shito even trenA can take a few weeks for a lot of peeps to notice.
also I dont really get any big sides from tren. so dont base the tren beign real or not off of that...


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Tren E is an enanthate ester! When do you really start to feel Test E kick in??? Week 3-4. An Enanthate ester is not gonna hit you like an Acetate ester as well...



TrenE hits it peek per dose (like teste) in 2-3 days after shot. its not soo much about ester but more just giving it time to build up effects to be able to notice (2-5 weeks depending on person)


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2012)

For me it takes abour 3-4 weeks to notice something worth while.


----------



## Goodskie (May 11, 2012)

I notice tren A in 3 days tops. Insomnia, strength and they way I feel really obvious.

Most likely bunk


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 11, 2012)

2 weeks in and pissing?.... You're buddy need to learn about how gear actually works. I swear 90% of people out there have NO business using at all.

Tell your buddy to read a book.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 11, 2012)

blergs. said:


> TrenE hits it peek per dose (like teste) in 2-3 days after shot. its not soo much about ester but more just giving it time to build up effects to be able to notice (2-5 weeks depending on person)



You pretty much repeated what I said in different words lol... Btw the half life of the enanthate ester is not 2-3 days sorry buddy


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 11, 2012)

He didn't say the half life, he said it reaches it peak... Dude's running tren ACE anyways so IDK wtf you guys are talking about here....


----------



## aamon (May 11, 2012)

I get a strength boost from tren ace in under a week.  I say it's bunk.


----------



## OTG85 (May 11, 2012)

I notice tren e week 2


----------



## nby (May 11, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> end of 2 weeks on 400 tren a and no effects yet? whats his stats and bf%?


 
  Well he's holding on to LBM while cutting but that could be test aswell. 

He is 5'10", 209lbs, ~13%




colochine said:


> Tren A not E correct?



Tren Acetate yes, pinning EOD (this would take longer to hit than ED I assume..)



jadean said:


> Probably  bunk but id give it one more week. Maybe tell him to bump it up. Some  people are more tolerant to certain drugs than others. We need stats  brother because size and previous aas experience could play a role as  well.



Stats above. 4th cycle, previous was test e + test e/deca + prop/mast/methyltren (I know.....)



blergs. said:


> dude its end of second week and he is worried?
> give it a few weeks, shito even trenA can take a few weeks for a lot of peeps to notice.
> also I dont really get any big sides from tren. so dont base the tren beign real or not off of that...



I told him the same but he thinks it should've hit by now. I'll tell him to man up and give it some more time 




Hate4TheWeak said:


> 2 weeks in and pissing?.... You're buddy need to learn about how gear actually works. I swear 90% of people out there have NO business using at all.
> 
> Tell your buddy to read a book.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

up it to 100mg a day and see if he feels anything within a few days if not bunk tren ace for sure


----------



## nby (May 11, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> up it to 100mg a day and see if he feels anything within a few days if not bunk tren ace for sure



He pins EOD, so 200mg EOD?


----------



## _LG_ (May 11, 2012)

Oh geez


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 11, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> up it to 100mg a day and see if he feels anything within a few days if not bunk tren ace for sure


hahaha... yeah that'll do it for sure! If he can still sleep at night after that week it's trash no doubt.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

nby said:


> He pins EOD, so 200mg EOD?



I wouldn't recommend a first timer to do this but maybe give it a few days and start raising it up, could just be way under dosed


----------



## nm1069 (May 11, 2012)

2 weeks into my last tren A cycle i was up 7#, that was 100mg eod.
Sounds Bunk.


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> You pretty much repeated what I said in different words lol... Btw the half life of the enanthate ester is not 2-3 days sorry buddy



I know that...
My point is the effects are there from day 2-3 and counting. it takes time to notice just like prop.
prop would hit peek abotu the same 1-2day then drop QUICK. point is it don Need ot build up. prop or enth you need to give it some time, for most anyway.

I know what I am trying to say, sorry if you dont.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 11, 2012)

Lmao!! Got ya bro!! Thought this was tren E!! Totally lost hahaha.. If u don't feel tran ace by end of second week shuts totally BUNK! Sorry bro


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> hahaha... yeah that'll do it for sure! If he can still sleep at night after that week it's trash no doubt.



I personally would not do this and just wait it out a bit longer. if you go to 10 weeks you will know. if its real then what you get all these sides? i guess you could. but I would probibly just go with cycle  liek i planned and see what happens


----------



## Wrekem (May 29, 2012)

i was on pars tren...400mg a week 200mg prop a week, seen zero strength gains. however low cal/carb dieting with t3 and had lost 10lbs on cycle, MUCH more vascular, slimmer, defined, insomnia, night sweats...so i dont feel its bunk, maybe low dosed but..

i honestly feel it will pertain to diet and HOW you use your diet/training that sets the standards for the products you use.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 29, 2012)

I've had a couple issues w/ pars gear, but his prop and tren were awesome


----------



## collins (May 29, 2012)

i agree with blergs, took me 3 weeks before i noticed give it a lil more time


----------



## nby (May 30, 2012)

Old thread, it took another 5 days or so and now he's jacked lol ;/ funny how tren works


----------



## gm09 (May 30, 2012)

kinda gets me thinking... im taking 400mg of tren E/wk and im halfway through week 3. havent had any insomnia yet and minor nightsweats, nothing crazy. when i ran 200mg tren last year i got both these


this is all heresay but ive heard trensomnia can be avoided by injecting earlier in the day and the night sweats can be avoided by staying away from carbs near bed time. ive done both these things but i doubt they would work that well.


----------



## MattPorter (May 30, 2012)

Tren will effect everyone differently --- BP spikes, sweat, cough, heart rate, strength, you name it --- everyone gets something unique to themselves yet can run the exact same product batch.

If dieting the results should easily be sped up by tren being in the equation, cosmetic effect if vacularity and hardness are common.

-Matt


----------



## trackstar19 (May 30, 2012)

^ When i threw in tren and mast for my contest prep I literally turned into a phucking road map of veins. It was love at first site. Gonna have to brew up some more real soon.


----------

